# Pompano



## richmondfish (Apr 30, 2003)

I will be in Stpete beach madiera beach area later this summer, i was wondering where within 20 or 30 miles would be the best place to fish for pompano, what baits and or jigs/lures should i use...any special techniques...anything would help, and special secret hot spots, thanks for the help.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

richmondfish Whats uuuuuuuuuuuup coming to the Sun Shine State to wet some lines .  

My Info is limited to some links being I am on the East Coast but Im sure some local anglers from that region will jump in and give up those holes.  

Try these:  HREF="http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ge" <A HREF="http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ge" TARGET=_blank>http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ge[/URL]</A> t_topic&f=9&t=000224</A> 
 HREF="http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ge" <A HREF="http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ge" TARGET=_blank>http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ge[/URL]</A> t_topic&f=9&t=000170</A> 
 HREF="http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ge" <A HREF="http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ge" TARGET=_blank>http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ge[/URL]</A> t_topic&f=9&t=000224</A> 
http://www.florida-fishing-guide.com/cw.htm <A HREF="http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=1794&stateid=12" TARGET=_blank>
HREF="http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=1794&stateid=12[/UR" <A HREF="http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=1794&stateid=12[/UR</A>" TARGET=_blank>http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=1794&stateid=12[/UR[/URL]</A> L]  HREF="http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=2109&stateid=12[/UR" <A HREF="http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=2109&stateid=12[/UR" TARGET=_blank>http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=2109&stateid=12[/UR[/URL]</A> L] <A HREF="http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=2087&stateid=12" TARGET=_blank>
<A HREF="http://http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=2087&stateid=12[/UR" TARGET=_blank>http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=2087&stateid=12 [/UR</A> L] <A HREF="http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=1558&stateid=12" TARGET=_blank>
http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=1558&stateid=12 [/UR</A> L] <A HREF="http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=1374&stateid=12" TARGET=_blank>
[URL=http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=1374&stateid=12[/UR]http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=1374&stateid=12 [/UR</A> L] 

Pompano Fishing:
Best Baits - Shrimp, sand fleas & white bucktails with a red head
[url="http://www.fishingworks.com/Users/UserFolders/aquaholik/PhotoImag"]http://www.fishingworks.com/Users/UserFolders/aquaholik/PhotoImag es/pompano.gif</A> <A HREF="http://www.flfish.com/fl/how_to/pompano_fishing.htm" TARGET=_blank>
HREF="http://www.flfish.com/fl/how_to/pompano_fishing.htm</A>" http://www.flfish.com/fl/how_to/pompano_fishing.htm</A></A>[/ URL] [URL=http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=9&t=000107] HREF="http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ge" <A HREF="http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ge" TARGET=_blank>http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ge</A></A> t_topic&f=9&t=000107</A> 

Hope it helps Good Luck

Somethings up with these links and I do not have the time right now to correct all of them. Click on what ever you can and I will correct it later maybe.
Gotta go the fish are calling my name.


----------

